# a few new ones



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres a few new baits the fifst one is a old strike king scout the next one is a new swim bait i have been working on it 3'' long made from poplar the next is a two piece its 2.5'' long and then theres a 2.5'' wake bait i tryed a little one this time for the tough bite and the last one put a little carving on the gill area all made from poplar , hope u like jody







































.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice detail work around the eye on the scout. That swim bait looks like its going to get slammed.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking baits Jamie. My fave is the minnow waker. That will be great for the early a.m. fall smallie bite. Also really like the glitter. They all look like they will be productive lures.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I love that little wake bait. How's the action with it? Does it wake just below the surface as expected. That thing is sweet!!!!!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guts for the great comments the little wake goes about 1'' under the water theres a very little wake i guess because of the slinder body .jody


----------

